# Routing the Microphone to PC Speakers



## Eatthatfrog (Oct 25, 2006)

I am trying to connect a microphone to my PC so that I can hear the output on the PC Speakers. The goal is so that the kids can do some Karaoke. The software tells me that it cannot detect the Microphone line out. I can record from the microphone but not hear 'real time'. I assume this is something to do with the drivers for the sound function of my PC.

I can understand why you wouldn't normally want to do this for VOIP apps etc. 

I have a Gigabyte GA81915P MoBo and the software is PopIdol Talent Box (quite old).


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Open up your Sound mixer and make sure "mute" isn't checked for the mic.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Also check your sound card settings for a setting called "Full Duplex" This means you can speak and hear at the same time. Half-Duplex will only allow one at a time (similar to a walkie-talkie).


----------



## Eatthatfrog (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the help, got it working now. Just a question of finding the sound settings.


----------

